# feathers for 3d



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

If you don't mind re-fletching arrow all the time from your buddies shooting them up and never shot in bad weather.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I have shot feathers for years, with 4" you will see the arrow slow down out at 30 yards but you can now shoot the Razyrs and you will not really loose anythying. I also do not have problems with peopole shooting them, if you are going out on a 3d course to shoot a good score and everyone else is I dont think you are going to have your buddies chasing you arrow (unless it is in the 11). If you are in the open class I would use blazers


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

josechno said:


> If you don't mind re-fletching arrow all the time from your buddies shooting them up and never shot in bad weather.


I shoot feathers 3 inch tru flights, shoot in rain snow and wind now issues


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

For 3D I'd use smaller than 4" as it will slow the arrow down more at longer distances. 3" or even 2" would suffice. I have shot a lot of 2" and from a practical standpoint there isn't any difference between a parabolic and Razyr so why pay the extra price for some stupid hype. I always take issue with those who mention having to refletch because they get shot up. The truth is that they will eventually get shot up, torn, and worn, but they can still be shot and will keep grouping when they are ragged and ugly looking. Not something you can do very well with any vanes I ever used. In fact, depending on how well your bow is tuned you can get away with shooting an arrow with a feather missing altogether. Maybe even two missing--been there and done that.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

josechno said:


> If you don't mind re-fletching arrow all the time from your buddies shooting them up and never shot in bad weather.


Actually a feather will hold up better being shot at than a plastic vane will. And as far as the weather they make stuff that will help to weatherize the feathers.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Used feathers on the Easton 2312 Super Lites. Worked great.


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

I have Rayzr's on my 2512's right now. I am going to be using them for indoor 3d this year, and maybe even outdoor shoots. They fly and group great out to 50 yards.


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

I use 3" feathers, 4 fletch. I also hunt with these arrows. The only difference between my 3d and hunting setup switching out field points for broadheads....


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

2" Rayzer feather work very well for 3-D, if you are worried about rain all you need to do is spray your feathers with a silicone spray and they are good to go.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I shoot 3" Gator feathers by Gator Vanes on Harvest Time HT-4's for everything.
They are 3/8" tall and fly great all the way out to 80 yards without any real noticable drop off. I have shot them in heavy winds and rain and they performed great.
Don.


----------



## strother69 (Apr 17, 2011)

thanks for all the info i think i will try them on a few thanks


----------

